# Man U Stuffed



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Man City have drubbed Man U 3 - 1, and Fergie blasts the Ref. with 4 letter words.

The gum chomping Man U manager is surely on his way out.

Every time I see his jowels chomping away on gum, and hear of his flashes of irrational temper, I keep thinking of Matt Busby. The latter was a gentleman, and the former isn't fit to lick his boots.

*Great stuff City *


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> The latter was a gentleman, and the former isn't fit to lick his boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are very few true gentlemen.

It's a much-abused term of respect. I see it applied to all sorts of bags o' *****







.

I'm sure Sir Matt was one though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Did Fergie shout fowl or Fowler at the end of the game!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't disagree with any of the sentiments voiced above but I'm wondering why there's an "L" in the last word on the above sign







, surely that would mean that the sign says:

"Rio Rio Rio Greedy Crunt"

Which obviously makes no sense at all


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I think Fergie's had his day.

Blue moon I saw you standing alone.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What are your predictions for the visit of the mighty Burton Albion to Old Trafford tonight then?

2-0 to utd is my guess but you never know.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> What are your predictions for the visit of the mighty Burton Albion to Old Trafford tonight then?
> 
> 2-0 to utd is my guess but you never know.
> 
> ...


Paul you should of put a bet on







Dont suppose you have any lottery numbers that you want to share with the rest of us


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I take it you went to sarcasm school with Jase beings the result was 5-0









btw try 3 7 14 15 33 & 49 but I ain't promising


----------

